
Ask HN: Is Anybody Enjoying the Lockdown? - throw51319
I live in NYC and I&#x27;m back at my parents&#x27; place. No drinking, running a lot, doing well at work. Quiet time to introspect and observe spring around me. Saving a lot of money. I&#x27;m enjoying it and questioning if I even want to move back to NYC (if i can just go remote).
======
wwayer
I’m based in Contra Costa County, California and I’m enjoying the lockdown
because the air is much fresher with the reduction of cars on the road. There
is almost no smog and it’s wonderful.

